# Looking for work in rochester ny area plowing



## frank35 (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi,
looking for work in ny area, will travel up to 100 miles from rochester. I am looking for at least 75.00 per hour and have other drivers available. 
Thanks Frank 585-770-3089


----------



## hemisareslow (Dec 27, 2006)

Head To Oswego...start Goin Door To Door...


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

only if you have a snow blower or loader, whats a plow going to do with 125" of snow


----------

